# when to expect my AF after FET BFN



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i was just wondering when i can expect to menstruate after a failed FET, i stopped my cyclogest 800mgs pessaries on the monday and by thursday i had a bleed for 5 days, but the nurse said this was just a withdrawal bleed and i had to call when my periods arrived in order to be booked in for another FET, will they arrive when the usually do or can i expect them alot later thanks


----------

